
Stephen Hawking: 'There is no heaven; it's a fairy story' - azuajef
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2011/may/15/stephen-hawking-interview-there-is-no-heaven
======
nojvek
I don't believe in God or afterlife. My partner does. It makes up for some
very interesting but open conversations. Finding open minded religious people
is really hard. I'm guessing it's because the beliefs are ingrained from the
day they were born.

------
jacquesm
> The book provoked a backlash from some religious leaders, including the
> chief rabbi, Lord Sacks, who accused Hawking of committing an "elementary
> fallacy" of logic.

That's funny in so many ways.

------
gaspoweredcat
this just triggered a little thought in my head, who knows if is hes actually
saying these things himself at interviews etc, i mean could you hack Hawking?
in fact that could be a potentially interesting one for something like defcon.
i wonder if hed be up for something like that, hes always seemed like a guy
thats game for a little fun

